# Trumark vs Marksman



## Bun (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello slingshot world, I was wondering if anybody had any experience with these two commercial slingshots and which one would you recommend.

Trumark FS-1
http://slingshots.co...-shots-fs1.html

Marksman 3040
http://www.marksman....3040_slings.php

I've always wanted to try out the wrist-brace types just can't decide between the two here!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Neither one, I recommend a Saunders flat band Hawk! Whether you get it from me or someone else! -- Tex


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I like the actual slingshots made by Marksman better than the Trumarks but the Marksman band is far from my favorite.

The Trumark bands are pretty good but the plastic clips in them give me horrible band slaps so I pulled them out of all my remaining stock and rebuilt them with the kink-and-tie method.

Personally I think the best wrist-brace commercial model is the Barnett Black Widow but again it's your choice.

Finally, why don't you consider something made by the cottage-industry makers on this site? You will get a far better product than some stamped/moulded junk!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

To be honest I would recommend buying a bespoke slingshot from any of our wonderful *Site Vendors...








*


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

For commercial slingshots, I like the Saunders brand the best. They have worked hard to develop some real shooters.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I own both of those. Marksman feels more solid but overall teh Trumark is much better. But like all others have said, Saunders is the way to go. They are around the same price.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The only thing I dislike about the saunders is you cannot shoot 3/8th inch ammo in one.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Neither one, I recommend a Saunders flat band Hawk! Whether you get it from me or someone else! -- Tex


What is your opinion of the Falcon 2?


----------



## Bun (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I'm considering Saunders products. Trumark and Marksman are more easily available in retail stores/online so I guess that's what lured me to them.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bun said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'm considering Saunders products. Trumark and Marksman are more easily available in retail stores/online so I guess that's what lured me to them.


I dont know I like Trumark stuff. What ammo are you planning on shooting? Saunders cannot shoot the little stuff.


----------



## Bun (Sep 2, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'm considering Saunders products. Trumark and Marksman are more easily available in retail stores/online so I guess that's what lured me to them.


I dont know I like Trumark stuff. What ammo are you planning on shooting? Saunders cannot shoot the little stuff.
[/quote]

Mainly 3/8" steel I'm still considering the FS-1 now though ha.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd go with the Trumark. Well made, accurate, and weighs virtually nothing.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

The marksman is more comfy on the forearm. Other than that they are really close. I use to perfer braced slingshots. But I don't now.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

christopher said:


> The marksman is more comfy on the forearm. Other than that they are really close. I use to perfer braced slingshots. But I don't now.


Isn't that weird. All I used to shoot were wrist braced. And I still do sometimes. I just like shooting the small pocket stuff better. You could always just make a slingshot too. Naturals are awesome.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Lets not forget that trumarks are made in the USA. Where I think marksman's are not.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Between Trumark and Marksman-go with the Trumark. Flatband


----------



## Bun (Sep 2, 2010)

Anybody used the Barnett Black Widow before?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

One of flatbands ergo's are about as great of a slingshot as you can get. Are you looking for a wrist braced type?


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd listen to Tex and the others and go with Saunders over either of those two. I've had them both. Yes, they will shoot okay, but any Saunders, even the cheapest Hawk, is head and shoulders above either of those two. SSSSSSSSSSSSaunders.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

If you want to go for a handcrafted wood slingshot, there are many vendors here that make them. Eventually I will have to buy one for each different vendor, but since I'm still a newbie, I only have one. An A+ Slinghots PS-2 model. I absolutely love that slingshot. Don't let "handcrafted" scare you away. These are still quite inexpensive.

If you decide you'd rather stick with metal, you might want to consider this:

http://www.dankung.com/emart/jungle-hunter-dankung-slingshot-iiusalong-handle-p-319.html

It is a fine slingshot for only $19. And shipping is only $2.85. The only downside is that it is shipped from China, so takes about two weeks to get to you. But that extra anticipation makes you really appreciate it when it arrives.

I have a Marksman 3040. It has Trumark tapered bands on it. I never shoot it anymore. I no longer care for wrist-braced slingshots after buying the A+ PS-2 and the Dankung Jungle Hunter II. These other two are much more fun to shoot than the Marksman, and a whole lot easier to shoot accurately with.


----------



## Bun (Sep 2, 2010)

haertig said:


> If you want to go for a handcrafted wood slingshot, there are many vendors here that make them. Eventually I will have to buy one for each different vendor, but since I'm still a newbie, I only have one. An A+ Slinghots PS-2 model. I absolutely love that slingshot. Don't let "handcrafted" scare you away. These are still quite inexpensive.
> 
> If you decide you'd rather stick with metal, you might want to consider this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input but I own a dankung axe hunter and a couple handcrafted ones too just wanted to try out the wrist-brace type as well as adding to my collection i guess. If anybody cares i completely ditched trumark/marksman and ordered a barnett black widow! I didn't go with Saunders because I can't shoot "bigger" ammo in their "fragile" pouches (or so i've read in reviews) and I don't want to get too much into cutting/crafting custom bands (i do already for my dankung with tubes).


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'm considering Saunders products. Trumark and Marksman are more easily available in retail stores/online so I guess that's what lured me to them.


I dont know I like Trumark stuff. What ammo are you planning on shooting? Saunders cannot shoot the little stuff.
[/quote]
*They can with my band sets. See vender classifieds. -- Tex*


----------



## MKF30 (Feb 17, 2012)

> Anybody used the Barnett Black Widow before?


I know I'm late and not sure if it's relevant anymore but I have a Barnette Strike 9 which is the same as the Black Widow(only difference is the wrist brace) and while it's not bad, the pouches are far too huge for my taste. Just feels weird compared to other mainstream slingshots even customs.

Of the two, I have one marksman with the magnetic pouch and one trumark. Want to get a new one.

I must say I agree with Flatband, go for the trumark. For one, they make arguably the best bands by far out of any commercial slingshot. I have a Chief AJ slingshot which is also a great slingshot quickpoint with trumark bands, and nearly a year later I still have my yellow bands on them 

Not a huge fan of the red bands however, due to the way they're tied though but they're also good performance wise.

But Saunders I shot one once while ago at a mall show, they had various brands. And I own a Chief AJ slingshot, I think this is one of the most if not the biggest underrated commercial slingshot. I'd recommend it over any Saunders too personally. They even have the wristbrace too.

But out of a trumark vs. marksman, go with the trumark all the way.


----------

